# PowerPoint Automatisation Image-Export



## Topsen (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne Grafikobjekte, wie Bilder, Cliparts und Autoformen aus Powerpointfolien in Grafikfiles exportieren.
Habe die Shape.Export(...) Funktion entdeckt. Hier mein Code:


```
//Create a new presentation based on a template.
	        objApp = new PowerPoint.Application();
                objPres =  objApp.Presentations.Open("Sample_komp.ppt", MsoTriState.msoTrue, MsoTriState.msoFalse, MsoTriState.msoFalse);
              objSlides = objPres.Slides;
              float width;
              float height;
              for (int i = 1; i <= objSlides.Count; i++)
              {
                   Directory.CreateDirectory(slide+i);
                   foreach (PowerPoint.Shape Shape in objSlides[i].Shapes)
                   {          
                     Shape.Export(filename+".gif", PowerPoint.PpShapeFormat.ppShapeFormatGIF, 500, 500, PowerPoint.PpExportMode.ppClipRelativeToSlide);
                 }
            }
            objPres.Close();
            objApp.Quit();
```

Die Grafiken werden alle ordnungsgemäß exportiert, aber in unterschiedlichen Pixelgrößen und DPI. Die angegebenen 500 Breite und Höhe stimmen überhaupt nicht mit dem Ergebnis überein.

Weiß jemand was ich noch einstellen muss? 

Gruß,

Tobi


----------

